# Nike VR Str8 fit 3 wood



## Robobum (Mar 16, 2010)

Never been able to find a 3 wood that I liked and have rattled through all the manufacturers in search of the holy grail. Like most I am always in the pro shop if I'm at the club just holding and waggling any new stuff that comes in.

Clapped eyes on the new Nike offerings and immediately dismissed the square Machspeed offering as it just looked awful.

Was waggling the VR with a stiff Voodoo in it and the Pro said it was a demo so take it out for my round. It could do no wrong, very strong penetrating flight and good distance. What got me most was that it was almost impossible to get it to move  off the straight with anything that resembled a half decent swing. It took a real thrash to get it to cut and that was a horrible thing out of the neck.

The hosel a little getting used to as it is larger than "normal" and being polished chrome does stand out at first.

The head, whilst beautiffuly clean in it's lines, is not a traditional shape as such, but it sits nicely behind the ball and instills a lot of confidence [in me]. Haven't bothered messing around with the various toe in/ out settings as it works nicely in the bog standard neutral poition for me.

Would mark this down as one to try for anyone looking at a fairway wood upgrade.

P.S The headcover is a nightmare to get back on!!


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 16, 2010)

Nike haven't a clue when it comes to headcovers.

I have looked at the VR fairways, and they do look nice.


----------



## Robobum (Mar 16, 2010)

Nike haven't a clue when it comes to headcovers.
		
Click to expand...

It's like trying to put the dog (or cat) in the bath Murph, true shocker!!

I am happy with my driver but I think I'll be test driving the VR's big dog soon. Really impressed by the VR fairways.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 8, 2013)

walked into american golf today with no intention of buying anything. ended up buying one of these 3woods ex-demo for Â£40 !  i could not resist!  looking forward to giving it a bash on sunday.  iv never been a fan of 3 woods as second shots but they can be useful from the tee when the driver is not needed.   

this could prove useful as ive played many courses across merseyside that you dont need a driver at alot of holes.  back at my old course in ireland the driver was needed at most holes.


----------



## G1BB0 (Mar 8, 2013)

lved mine, should have kept all my VR gear tbh. Enoy


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 9, 2013)

Got myself the VR Pro Ltd 5w not so long ago with the Ahina stiff shaft and its a great bat. Not a Nike fan in general but this is actually a good bit of kit, as I imagine the STR8 Fit will be too. 
Headcover on the Ltd is an olde style sock/pom-pom which is pretty neat.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 10, 2013)

happy with the 3 wood today. it hit many times off the tee. still need a bit of work on it but the signs are positive!


----------



## SRLongball (Apr 26, 2013)

Great review, not sure wether to get one of these or look at the covert!

SRL


----------

